# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  SW 59th & Santa Fe

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Architect2010

My mother was inside Southeast HS when this photo was taken. I find that fascinating. She was either a junior or senior. She graduated in 1970 and I graduated 40 years later in 2010. These pictures are absolute time time capsules!

----------


## Pete

Yeah, I have a hi-res aerial of Putnam City HS in the spring of 1975 (I was a sophomore) and I have stared at it many times, trying to remember exactly what that day would have been like for me:  school, living at home with my family, hanging out with my friends, etc.

Even back in the 60's and 70's there were not nearly enough photos and records kept of all those times.

----------

